# My Macro



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not great pics. I'll get some better ones later.


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

*love it!*

Great looking bike! Nice colour and the setup is very classy. It's a keeper!

How's it ride? 



btw - The 'Stang in the background ain't too bad either.


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

greg75 said:


> Great looking bike! Nice colour and the setup is very classy. It's a keeper!
> 
> How's it ride?
> 
> ...


She rides beautifully. I am a big guy so I like the ride/stiffness of aluminium over comparably priced carbon bikes. And I found her on CL for a very good price considering all the record upgrades.

Thanks, I like fast cars and fast bikes.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

yancy0303 said:


> Thanks, I like fast cars and fast bikes.


Somehow I don't see Mustang and De Rosa together in the same garage...  
You should get yourself Ferrari, Maserati or at least Alfa Romeo


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

welcome to the "macro" club, i have had one for two years, red/white with campy chorus record mix and zonda wheels. I love this bike, my favorite and I have two colnagos a custom and a merckx. The paint is as perfect as possible and stays that way, it is stiff and I love climbing with it. This is a overlooked frame, with the carbon fork and stays, it is all day comfortable to me. what are your impressions so far. I do not know if the magic is the geometry or the aluminum,,my others are steel or carbon(C50)


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

ciclisto said:


> welcome to the "macro" club, i have had one for two years, red/white with campy chorus record mix and zonda wheels. I love this bike, my favorite and I have two colnagos a custom and a merckx. The paint is as perfect as possible and stays that way, it is stiff and I love climbing with it. This is a overlooked frame, with the carbon fork and stays, it is all day comfortable to me. what are your impressions so far. I do not know if the magic is the geometry or the aluminum,,my others are steel or carbon(C50)


I am very impressed. In the past ( I crossed over from Mtn Biking in 1999 ) I have owned a Bianchi 928 Carbon Lugged with Chorus, and it was very comfortable but flexy in the headtube when sprinting and flexy in the BB when climbing. I also had a Cervelo Soloist Carbon and it was super stiff but I could never get comfortable on the bike. The De Rosa seems to be stiff enough in the all right places and rides very comfortably (in large part due to the handbuilt wheels). It seems to "fit me and my riding style"


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

what wheels are these? too bad you did not try the Cervelo R3 I think it was one of the most stiff and comfortable bikes I ever rode....just ugly.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

ciclisto said:


> welcome to the "macro" club, i have had one for two years, red/white with campy chorus record mix and zonda wheels. I love this bike, my favorite and I have two colnagos a custom and a merckx. The paint is as perfect as possible and stays that way, it is stiff and I love climbing with it. This is a overlooked frame, with the carbon fork and stays, it is all day comfortable to me. what are your impressions so far. I do not know if the magic is the geometry or the aluminum,,my others are steel or carbon(C50)



I think the magic's in both; the geometry and the alloy.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

MERAKMAN said:


> I think the magic's in both; the geometry and the alloy.


I really think it is the material in this case


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

smokva said:


> I really think it is the material in this case


As an owner of a Team, Merak, Dual and King X-Light I would say its the materials AND the geometry


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

ciclisto said:


> what wheels are these? too bad you did not try the Cervelo R3 I think it was one of the most stiff and comfortable bikes I ever rode....just ugly.


Wheelset is handbuilt Velocity Deep V rims, Record hubs, DT Swiss spokes, 36 spoke 2x
I used to wrench at a Cervelo Dealer and always liked the R3, but I have a wife and 4 kids so I was shopping for a used bike. There was a R3 with almost the same components as my De Rosa for just a little more, but it was sold before I got the money together. But I am extremely happy with my Macro.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

settled then: the red paint, aluminum and geometry.
by the way any idea on how long an aluminum de rosa will last, i am assuming they all eventually break. or am I wrong i ride every day all year and puts lot of miles on 3 bikes.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

ciclisto said:


> settled then: the red paint, aluminum and geometry.
> by the way any idea on how long an aluminum de rosa will last, i am assuming they all eventually break. or am I wrong i ride every day all year and puts lot of miles on 3 bikes.


On the De Rosa news forum there was a discussion about the life span of an alloy frame. Cristiano De Rosa stated there was no limited life span for an alloy frame. Carbon can break too...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

ciclisto said:


> settled then: the red paint, aluminum and geometry.
> by the way any idea on how long an aluminum de rosa will last, i am assuming they all eventually break. or am I wrong i ride every day all year and puts lot of miles on 3 bikes.


My De Rosa Team is now 5 years old and has more than 25000 km, so I wouldn't worry how long will it last.


----------

